# Strandberg Boden NX8 Richard Henshall Sig



## thorgan (Jan 8, 2022)

Strandberg had been teasing this and the full reveal is live; I think this is one of the best looking strandbergs recently, kinda nailed the classic strandberg aesthetic with the birdseye fretboard, wood knobs and body bonding, muted exotic top (veneer in this case), not sure about the inlay though. It's also refreshing to see an 8 loaded with passives, I feel like they are much nicer aesthetically than the fishmans in everything getting released currently.




Quick hits:
-Chambered alder body with maple top and ziricote veneer
-Birdseye fretboard, 5 piece maple and walnut neck
-20" radius, 28-26.5 scale length, 24 med-jumbo stainless frets
-Lundgren M8s, 3 way selector, tone pot push/pull for split
-3k list price
-made in Indonesia


----------



## StevenC (Jan 8, 2022)

I have a lot of stuff that says Haken on it and my avatar here is a Strandberg, but even I'm not going to buy this.

I really wish Hen and Charlie were endorsing companies I want to buy things from.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2022)

I wish we had more fans with that scale length. The perfect scale for a fanned fret 8 IMO.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 8, 2022)

What am I missing here, isn't 26.5-28 the scale on all Strandberg 8s?


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 8, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wish we had more fans with that scale length. The perfect scale for a fanned fret 8 IMO.


The most recent legator 8 strings have this fan and I'm fan of how their necks feel, but their hardware and pickups are so lackluster.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 8, 2022)

xzacx said:


> What am I missing here, isn't 26.5-28 the scale on all Strandberg 8s?


Yeah but then you have to buy a strandberg....he's saying 8 strings in general.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 8, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Yeah but then you have to buy a strandberg....he's saying 8 strings in general.



The OP mentioned something about "longer scale length" which I thought implied it was different than normal.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 8, 2022)

xzacx said:


> The OP mentioned something about "longer scale length" which I thought implied it was different than normal.


Ope I thought you were talking about @HeHasTheJazzHands post, yeah its the standard strandberg 8 scale.


----------



## thorgan (Jan 8, 2022)

xzacx said:


> The OP mentioned something about "longer scale length" which I thought implied it was different than normal.



Poor wording on my part, I meant longer than most 8 strings generally tend to be, fixed


----------



## The Blue Ghost (Jan 8, 2022)

3k for an Indonesian import is just ludicrous, almost as bad as the near 4k true temperament ones. 

At this point it's not even that unique of a design or specs when most other brands and custom shops have their own headless designs out for way less and/or better build quality to boot


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 8, 2022)

The Blue Ghost said:


> 3k for an Indonesian import is just ludicrous, almost as bad as the near 4k true temperament ones.
> 
> At this point it's not even that unique of a design or specs when most other brands and custom shops have their own headless designs out for way less and/or better build quality to boot


I don’t think the indo country of origin issue is as big of a deal as the fact that the QC has been dodgy irrespective of the country of origin. If someone told me that the increased price was because they aren’t going to ship stuff without it being spot on I’d be cool with it. (Ok, probably not, as $3000 is a lot for a guitar.) But I’d bet these have the same general level of QC.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 8, 2022)

I've played some really good Indo guitars for £400-700, but Strandbergs start at £300 more than that and this I could buy 3 Schecter NJs for the price of a Henshall made in the same factory.


----------



## The Blue Ghost (Jan 8, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> I don’t think the indo country of origin issue is as big of a deal as the fact that the QC has been dodgy irrespective of the country of origin. If someone told me that the increased price was because they aren’t going to ship stuff without it being spot on I’d be cool with it. (Ok, probably not, as $3000 is a lot for a guitar.) But I’d bet these have the same general level of QC.



Excuse my poor wording; I didn't mean to say that Indonesian guitar builders are subpar. Moreso point out the use and abuse of cheaper labor and often times lackluster QC don't match this price point in any stretch of the imagination compared to the rest of the market in my opinion.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 8, 2022)

Move production to another country to.....pass the savings on to the consumer?


----------



## The Blue Ghost (Jan 8, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Move production to another country to.....pass the savings on to the consumer?
> 
> View attachment 101856


Fugedabboudit.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 8, 2022)

The Blue Ghost said:


> Fugedabboudit.


I need to watch Mickey Blue Eyes again.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 8, 2022)

The Blue Ghost said:


> Excuse my poor wording; I didn't mean to say that Indonesian guitar builders are subpar. Moreso point out the use and abuse of cheaper labor and often times lackluster QC don't match this price point in any stretch of the imagination compared to the rest of the market in my opinion.


100%. Moving stuff to cheaper labor is going to result in a savings. Clearly that ain’t filtering through to us here.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 8, 2022)

The Blue Ghost said:


> Excuse my poor wording; I didn't mean to say that Indonesian guitar builders are subpar. Moreso point out the use and abuse of cheaper labor and often times lackluster QC don't match this price point in any stretch of the imagination compared to the rest of the market in my opinion.



I will always bite this bullet, the country of origin matters until their working conditions change.

It'd be ignorant to say that Indonesia hasn't improved over time, all skilled labor *should *improve given time to hone what they do. But that being said, the instruments have also gone up in price at a far faster rate than they should have.

*Should*, because why do Strandbergs still carry this stigma of poor QC when they have increase prices so much 




https://web.archive.org/web/20160124212502/http://www.music-man.com/instruments/guitars/jp15




https://www.music-man.com/instruments/guitars/jp15

That's a $600 price increase over the span of 6 years, made at the exact same factory, with the same workers seemingly improving their skillsets.




https://web.archive.org/web/2020042....com/product/boden-classic-6-trem-malta-blue/




Strandberg's Classic Model launched at $1495, and currently runs for $700 more than it did 5 years ago. They were made in China back then, didn't feature Stainless Steel Frets (0 Fret only), and now contain Suhr Pickups. Definitely improvements, but it's now a $2200 guitar. 

I've pushed back on it from the start, Boden OS @ WMI for $1700, then all the price increases and the departure of WMI. Phasing out WMI for Cort in Indonesia, and the subsequent massive price hikes, buying Strandberg hasn't made any sense since the Washburn Custom Shop. They definitely weren't perfect, but nowhere near as poor as the Strandberg line has been since they went Import only.


----------



## The Blue Ghost (Jan 8, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> 100%. Moving stuff to cheaper labor is going to result in a savings. Clearly that ain’t filtering through to us here.


Trickle down economics; sso edition ™


----------



## The Blue Ghost (Jan 8, 2022)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I will always bite this bullet, the country of origin matters until their working conditions change.
> 
> It'd be ignorant to say that Indonesia hasn't improved over time, all skilled labor *should *improve given time to hone what they do. But that being said, the instruments have also gone up in price at a far faster rate than they should have.
> 
> ...


 
Another thing I've felt a bit shaky about is how often they've changed factories and type of production. While you might think it's just because they're a small company finding their footing they've also seemingly changed their entire lineup on a yearly basis going from custom to production with 3-4 different companies making each respective iteration. Doesn't scream confidence in the finalized product in my book until you now have a ebmm priced model made in the same factory that makes Cort's budget models


----------



## thorgan (Jan 8, 2022)

The divide between quality and price is pretty frustrating because I would grab this if either A) It was going to come and I knew I'd have to handle some flaws on my own, but it was priced that way, or B) I could pay 3k with the assurance of a perfect guitar. Feels like strandberg is leaning very heavily on their uniqueness in a small market to add value, whether that's worth it or not is up to each individual but personally I can't really get behind it.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 8, 2022)

thorgan said:


> The divide between quality and price is pretty frustrating because I would grab this if either A) It was going to come and I knew I'd have to handle some flaws on my own, but it was priced that way, or B) I could pay 3k with the assurance of a perfect guitar. Feels like strandberg is leaning very heavily on their uniqueness in a small market to add value, whether that's worth it or not is up to each individual but personally I can't really get behind it.



That is exactly why I got my Original 8. Does it sting that I had to pay that much money for the guitar I got? Yeah, it does. But I also wanted a guitar with pretty much all the features this guitar has. (Save for the pickups, which in my mind are replaceable anyways.)

I wouldn't pay that much again for a guitar like this tho. I love it, but my goodness it's a lot of money.


----------



## gunch (Jan 8, 2022)

I think the Chinese shops like Eart, NK and GOC will improve their hardware and build quality (eart is getting there) they'll really start eating Strandberg's lunch. It's like yeah I want a real strandberg but why, when $300-400 copies are 90% there? 

Am I too much of a pinko commie bastard to think Ola would have been better off just open sourcing the design and letting people do what they may?


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 9, 2022)

3K is just laughable. 

Order yourself an Aristides H/08r, have an infinitely better guitar customized to your liking and save 50 bucks in the process.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 9, 2022)

Musiscience said:


> 3K is just laughable.
> 
> Order yourself an Aristides H/08r, have an infinitely better guitar customized to your liking and save 50 bucks in the process.


Actually in a lot of the EU and the UK, this is basically the same price as a base spec H/08R and it comes with a better inlay.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Jan 9, 2022)

I live near the Strandberg distributor for my country and I've tried a bunch at the shop over the years. I owned 3 for 4 years; sold them all to move on to other necks.

When the build is pristine, they're great guitars (assuming you like the endureneck). The QC issues I've seen range from wonky trems that needed to be taken apart and reassembled, zero fret not leveled (minor issue), badly leveled frets and fret ends you could cut your steak with.

I can't say if these issues occur often or not, but I've read many complaints here and on other forums.

For the 3 k$ range, brands like Aristides, EBMM and Suhr seem to be a safer bet in terms of QC.


----------



## The Blue Ghost (Jan 9, 2022)

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> I live near the Strandberg distributor for my country and I've tried a bunch at the shop over the years. I owned 3 for 4 years; sold them all to move on to other necks.
> 
> When the build is pristine, they're great guitars (assuming you like the endureneck). The QC issues I've seen range from wonky trems that needed to be taken apart and reassembled, zero fret not leveled (minor issue), badly leveled frets and fret ends you could cut your steak with.
> 
> ...



It still blows my mind this new model is in the same type of price range as an Aristides. At the same time would we even have the H/0 series if it weren't for Strandberg's rise in popularity paving the way? 

Thanks .strandberg(???)


----------



## danbox (Jan 9, 2022)

Any cheaper models have this kind of wood finish?


----------



## IwantTacos (Jan 9, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wish we had more fans with that scale length. The perfect scale for a fanned fret 8 IMO.



isn't almost every 8 string in this scale length.


----------



## IwantTacos (Jan 9, 2022)

danbox said:


> Any cheaper models have this kind of wood finish?



it's a veneer. every cheaper guitar can have this type of finish because it's a sticker.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 9, 2022)

IwantTacos said:


> it's a veneer. every cheaper guitar can have this type of finish because it's a sticker.



Literally every cost cutting measure is used on this brand and they're still more expensive than just about everything else.


----------



## IwantTacos (Jan 9, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Literally every cost cutting measure is used on this brand and they're still more expensive than just about everything else.



hey man the Japanese bodens you guys love started it. Sometimes you only got yoself to blame.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 9, 2022)

IwantTacos said:


> hey man the Japanese bodens you guys love started it. Sometimes you only got yoself to blame.



Started what? 

Those are at least built well. Hardware and materials are better too. Still expensive, but easier to live with.

If anything the Swedish shop started it, as the move from M2M to Boden was purely out of reducing build cost, and the price actually went up vs. the original M2M price list, which they've done a decent job of burying.


----------



## Tree (Jan 9, 2022)

Is that inlay a chicken head?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 9, 2022)

Tree said:


> Is that inlay a chicken head?



Like a _hen_ or something?


----------



## Tree (Jan 9, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Like a _hen_ or something?


 that makes sense.
I admit, I'm not at all familiar with this dude or his music, so I didn't think about it too much.


----------



## thorgan (Jan 9, 2022)

Tree said:


> that makes sense.
> I admit, I'm not at all familiar with this dude or his music, so I didn't think about it too much.



He's one of the guitarists and main songwriters for Haken, worth your time for sure imo if you've never checked them out


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2022)

What a load of cock that inlay is.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 9, 2022)

I find these Strandbergs kind of mystifying because you'd think most of the demographic for a headless metal guitar would be the same people who post here and know there are better deals, yet they still sell and hold their value.


----------



## danbox (Jan 9, 2022)

IwantTacos said:


> it's a veneer. every cheaper guitar can have this type of finish because it's a sticker.


Yeah, just asking as most strandberg copies (or other headless) seem to be like all flamed maple or solid colors. I think legator or goc has some grainy wood tops? Anyway I would just like a guitar that looks like this one


----------



## IwantTacos (Jan 9, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Started what?
> 
> Those are at least built well. Hardware and materials are better too. Still expensive, but easier to live with.
> 
> If anything the Swedish shop started it, as the move from M2M to Boden was purely out of reducing build cost, and the price actually went up vs. the original M2M price list, which they've done a decent job of burying.



im only talking about my mortal enemy the guitar veneer.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Jan 10, 2022)

I truly like the looks of the guitar. One of the better looking strandbergs. Very classy with the bindings and the wooden kobs. Also mine favorite pickups in it. I whould say it's a win.
But then I checked the price tag.... And realized I could get a headless aristides raw for roughly the same amount of money... Damn for this money I would go with a arisitides for sure.
I think it's a bummer, I it would be around 2200 euro I whould defently consider it. But for +3k, there are so many other options I do not even consider it.


----------



## particle101 (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm a Haken fan and I think his signature guitar is very cool.
But, I would have been more happy if the price was a little lower.


----------



## Avedas (Jan 12, 2022)

Electric Wizard said:


> I find these Strandbergs kind of mystifying because you'd think most of the demographic for a headless metal guitar would be the same people who post here and know there are better deals, yet they still sell and hold their value.


Most of the demographic are people who spam Instagram and Facebook groups with fanboy comments. Strandberg thrives on its digital marketing strategy.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Jan 12, 2022)

Avedas said:


> Strandberg thrives on its digital marketing strategy.



I think that's spot on. Having artists like Plini, who have a huge social media following for the niche market of prog/metal/dgent/etc. guitarists must give them a huge boost in sales.

I think it's great! More power to them.

However, I would like to see their QC improve and them get back to innovating more.

The round Endureneck on the new Singularity model was a great step in that direction IMO. Why not make it available on other models ?

Hell, I'd buy a "round endureneck" model (with normal temperament straight frets) that has good QC and a reasonable price (e.g. on par with the price of a Kiesel Vader).


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 12, 2022)

Avedas said:


> Most of the demographic are people who spam Instagram and Facebook groups with fanboy comments. Strandberg thrives on its digital marketing strategy.


I'm just really impressed that it's a big enough audience to sustain 3k guitars.


----------



## Amer Alameddine (Jan 12, 2022)

That inlay screams Kellogg's!

Everything else is so elegant in this guitar. The choice of woods for the top and neck really compliment each other, and the passive pickups definitely look a lot more organic than the modern Fishman covers, and it compliments the rest of the guitar. I'm not a fan of either Haken or headless guitars at all, but this one looks very appealing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 12, 2022)

Electric Wizard said:


> I'm just really impressed that it's a big enough audience to sustain 3k guitars.



Gotta love them margins. 

Doesn't hurt that the signature models usually don't stray too far in spec or design.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 12, 2022)

Electric Wizard said:


> I'm just really impressed that it's a big enough audience to sustain 3k guitars.



Same audience that sustains 1k phones


----------



## StevenC (Jan 13, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Same audience that sustains 1k phones


Like, not really. You can buy loads of better guitars for 3k than a Strandberg. You can buy better guitars that fill 99% of the Strandberg offering for the same money. 1k phones are all the best phones available right now.


----------



## I play music (Jan 13, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Like, not really. You can buy loads of better guitars for 3k than a Strandberg. You can buy better guitars that fill 99% of the Strandberg offering for the same money. 1k phones are all the best phones available right now.


I would consider a 1k phone if it is good for some years, but that 3k Strandberg noo


----------



## The Blue Ghost (Jan 13, 2022)

While I might come of as a .strandberg*™ hater that's really not what I am nor want to be. I remember seeing Tosin playing their 8-strings back in the weightless era and being blown away by his abilities (had been before but that's beside the point) and the guitar's unique qualities. When the OS initially came around I was more than excited since it seemingly meant being able to afford their unique guitars which still where quite "out there" compared to say the Ibanez Iron Label's and such. However, that's were my downward cynism slope began with their outrageous pricepoints for lackluster quality instruments began and which only been further exasperated by other brands picking up on their popularity and making better made instruments for more competitive prices ever since. Since I am a swede I want to feel more joy from seeing a brand from this tiny country making such waves (especially with the m2m line) in the guitar world. But I just can't feel that .spark*™ I felt a decade ago with how the brand has been growing their social media rather than actual guitar designs ever since.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 29, 2022)

This thing is really starting to grow on me. I really might pick one up. Never had an 8 string so would be my first. Will let you guys know if I pick one up.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 29, 2022)

TheShreddinHand said:


> This thing is really starting to grow on me. I really might pick one up. Never had an 8 string so would be my first. Will let you guys know if I pick one up.



If you do, could you take some up close pictures of the frets? The ones on my Boden Original 8 are almost flat on top. They don't seem to have a functional impact, but it looks somewhat unfinished.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 30, 2022)

The Blue Ghost said:


> Trickle down economics; sso edition ™



Oh buyers are getting trickled on alright. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What a load of cock that inlay is.



This is not the cockstock we all wanted.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 30, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> If you do, could you take some up close pictures of the frets? The ones on my Boden Original 8 are almost flat on top. They don't seem to have a functional impact, but it looks somewhat unfinished.



Sure, sweetwater said it’d be a month or two longer they estimate. Will give me more time to think about it.


----------



## profwoot (Jan 30, 2022)

Like others, I love this thing in every way except for the chickenhead (wtf?), veneer, QC, and price tag.

I wish I could find one to play somewhere to see about the endurneck, since that's the only thing that sets strandberg apart at all these days. If the neck profile isn't a hit for me I can safely ignore the whole company.

Is Abasi the only brand with a similar neck profile? I guess EVH used to make one?


----------



## dspellman (Jan 30, 2022)

IwantTacos said:


> im only talking about my mortal enemy the guitar veneer.



I used to sneer at veneer, but I've gradually become okay with it. 
Especially in book matched and curved-top guitars; you just get a better look with it. 
I've got two guitars that are otherwise the same, one with a full thickness figured maple cap, the other with a full thickness maple cap with a veneer. Both excellent guitars, both good looking and I don't think anyone could spot which is which without pulling pickups, etc.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 30, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> If you do, could you take some up close pictures of the frets? The ones on my Boden Original 8 are almost flat on top. They don't seem to have a functional impact, but it looks somewhat unfinished.


Sounds like someone at factory forgot to crown after they leveled.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 30, 2022)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Sure, sweetwater said it’d be a month or two longer they estimate. Will give me more time to think about it.



Thanks! I can't really find many close up shots when I do searches for Boden fretwork.



dspellman said:


> I used to sneer at veneer, but I've gradually become okay with it.
> Especially in book matched and curved-top guitars; you just get a better look with it.
> I've got two guitars that are otherwise the same, one with a full thickness figured maple cap, the other with a full thickness maple cap with a veneer. Both excellent guitars, both good looking and I don't think anyone could spot which is which without pulling pickups, etc.



You see, I don't mind veneers either. In fact, I think they are a fantastic, cost effective way to get a great look on your guitar.

However, at the price of a Strandberg Boden Original, I'm allowed to be a bit unreasonable and not entirely practical with my choices. A plain maple top with a flamed veneer has the same functionality and effect as a full, flamed maple top, but I know full well that it is the "cheap" alternative. I don't want a guitar I paid that amount of money for knowing the manufacturer is cutting costs on a maple top. The fact that the Original NX series, which has a maple veneer, is more expensive than the outgoing Original with a full top is... yeah, leaves a bit of a sour taste in my mouth.
I purposely chose an Original instead of an NX because of this and the roasted maple neck.

tl;dr I'm really not a fan of cutting costs on luxury instruments.



CanserDYI said:


> Sounds like someone at factory forgot to crown after they leveled.



I wouldn't be surprised. I hate to have to pay someone to crown them for me, but at the price they go for, I would not want to do it myself.


----------



## IwantTacos (Jan 30, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> Thanks! I can't really find many close up shots when I do searches for Boden fretwork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya this. I don’t have a problem with veneers in 500 dollar guitars. Fine you need to appeal to beginners and budget minded people that want flames or burl. 
But on a 3000 dollar j boden or nx just so it can have a look? Ya no. 

I’m also a big proponent of just solid color guitars. Figured words are just boomer nfts


----------



## Dwaldrop (Apr 30, 2022)

So I got one from the specials page as well as a regular nx 8 for about 600 less for each. I wouldn't do it again lol. Frets are garbage. Low in some places high in others. Both guitars where setup with action around the 2.5mm mark high and low.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 30, 2022)

Dwaldrop said:


> So I got one from the specials page as well as a regular nx 8 for about 600 less for each. I wouldn't do it again lol. Frets are garbage. Low in some places high in others. Both guitars where setup with action around the 2.5mm mark high and low.
> View attachment 106882


oof. Sad to hear that their qc is STILL hit or miss even with the higher price crap. That was my experience with the OS and usa stuff.


----------



## Dwaldrop (Apr 30, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> oof. Sad to hear that their qc is STILL hit or miss even with the higher price crap. That was my experience with the OS and usa stuff.


Yeah it was pretty sad. The customer service reps told me it's because if the humidity change and that I should just take it to a tech. As if we all live in Indonesia with 100 percent humidity lol. They ghosted me after that. That's really the only problem with em though so even with a crown I'm still under retail. The henshall does sound really good with the m8s though.


----------



## profwoot (Apr 30, 2022)

I also just took the plunge on a mint NX6. solid color so no veneer but still has a solid maple top. Honestly, I pretty much love it other than some pretty wide tuning fluctuations that I hope are due to the weather lately. The previous owner had it tuned to F standard with strings that seem perfect in drop C, so the neck might need more time to settle down.

The Endurneck is a little bit awkward to start but it does seem to force my hand into better playing positions. My playing is less sloppy on it, although that could also have to do with the my favorite thing about it -- the cutout that allows the guitar to be in classical position while resting on one's right thigh. Between that and how light it is it really makes long playing sessions more pleasant. Aristides has the same cutout... but then they put the output jack right in the middle of it, making me wonder if they just ripped the design without actually understanding what the cutout was for.

There's still no defense for Strandberg and I'm a little disappointed in a weird way with how enamored I am with this guitar, since I can never be confident the next one won't be a lemon. But to me this is a big step forward in guitar design.


----------



## Dwaldrop (Apr 30, 2022)

profwoot said:


> I also just took the plunge on a mint NX6. solid color so no veneer but still has a solid maple top. Honestly, I pretty much love it other than some pretty wide tuning fluctuations that I hope are due to the weather lately. The previous owner had it tuned to F standard with strings that seem perfect in drop C, so the neck might need more time to settle down.
> 
> The Endurneck is a little bit awkward to start but it does seem to force my hand into better playing positions. My playing is less sloppy on it, although that could also have to do with the my favorite thing about it -- the cutout that allows the guitar to be in classical position while resting on one's right thigh. Between that and how light it is it really makes long playing sessions more pleasant. Aristides has the same cutout... but then they put the output jack right in the middle of it, making me wonder if they just ripped the design without actually understanding what the cutout was for.
> 
> There's still no defense for Strandberg and I'm a little disappointed in a weird way with how enamored I am with this guitar, since I can never be confident the next one won't be a lemon. But to me this is a big step forward in guitar design.


I have to re-tune both guitars every time I play them. Consistently almost a half step down.


----------



## profwoot (Apr 30, 2022)

Dwaldrop said:


> I have to re-tune both guitars every time I play them. Consistently almost a half step down.


Yeah it's troubling. Theoretically the headless design should be superior for tuning stability, but I also have been quite surprised at how far the tuning slips. This morning the low C was down 30 cents, which is a few times worse than my least stable guitars ever do. Still hoping it'll get acclimated.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 30, 2022)

profwoot said:


> I also just took the plunge on a mint NX6. solid color so no veneer but still has a solid maple top. Honestly, I pretty much love it other than some pretty wide tuning fluctuations that I hope are due to the weather lately. The previous owner had it tuned to F standard with strings that seem perfect in drop C, so the neck might need more time to settle down.
> 
> The Endurneck is a little bit awkward to start but it does seem to force my hand into better playing positions. My playing is less sloppy on it, although that could also have to do with the my favorite thing about it -- the cutout that allows the guitar to be in classical position while resting on one's right thigh. Between that and how light it is it really makes long playing sessions more pleasant. Aristides has the same cutout... but then they put the output jack right in the middle of it, making me wonder if they just ripped the design without actually understanding what the cutout was for.
> 
> There's still no defense for Strandberg and I'm a little disappointed in a weird way with how enamored I am with this guitar, since I can never be confident the next one won't be a lemon. But to me this is a big step forward in guitar design.


aristides has 2 outputs, so you have more options in terms of how you sit with it. Tbh I always hated the low cutout on the boden as it never felt as stable as the space behind the tuners for me. It was fine with a strap but the old neck heel and output jack location just pissed me off too. There were better ways to implement their ideas and they never did. My ormbsy headless was way comfier in terms of the jack location being on the back of the guitar. Even my kiesels are better at keeping the cable out of my way tbh.


----------



## profwoot (Apr 30, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> aristides has 2 outputs, so you have more options in terms of how you sit with it. Tbh I always hated the low cutout on the boden as it never felt as stable as the space behind the tuners for me. It was fine with a strap but the old neck heel and output jack location just pissed me off too. There were better ways to implement their ideas and they never did. My ormbsy headless was way comfier in terms of the jack location being on the back of the guitar. Even my kiesels are better at keeping the cable out of my way tbh.


Yeah I almost always use a 90 degree plug and you pretty much have to use a straight one to avoid fighting with it constantly on the strandberg. So it's not without compromise. Perhaps that's why aristides has two, in which case they might even have the better solution of the 2 companies.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 30, 2022)

profwoot said:


> Yeah I almost always use a 90 degree plug and you pretty much have to use a straight one to avoid fighting with it constantly on the strandberg. So it's not without compromise. Perhaps that's why aristides has two, in which case they might even have the better solution of the 2 companies.


you can actually use a right angle plug with the aristides. That alone gives them the leg up imo. Granted I can use a straight or right angled cable with my kiesel's one jack


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 29, 2022)

Dwaldrop said:


> I have to re-tune both guitars every time I play them. Consistently almost a half step down.





profwoot said:


> Yeah it's troubling. Theoretically the headless design should be superior for tuning stability, but I also have been quite surprised at how far the tuning slips. This morning the low C was down 30 cents, which is a few times worse than my least stable guitars ever do. Still hoping it'll get acclimated.



Were you using strings other than NYXLs? If so, the strings could be unwinding.


----------



## Dwaldrop (Oct 29, 2022)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Were you using strings other than NYXLs? If so, the strings could be unwinding.


I've used the strandbergs, nyxl, daddario, and labella strings on both and it doesn't matter. It's the neck for sure. If it was just the lowest string I would think that but it's all of them.


----------



## profwoot (Oct 29, 2022)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Were you using strings other than NYXLs? If so, the strings could be unwinding.


My Boden eventually got acclimated. These days it holds tune quite well. The only issue is that it warms up over the course of a playing session so it's a bit sharp at the beginning and then flattens out. Pretty sure all guitars do this, but the Boden's drastically lower mass does seem to mean it changes temperature more readily, causing the wood to expand and contract.

(I'm talking probably 10-15 cents, so it's not actually a problem)


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 31, 2022)

Dwaldrop said:


> I've used the strandbergs, nyxl, daddario, and labella strings on both and it doesn't matter. It's the neck for sure. If it was just the lowest string I would think that but it's all of them.


Bummer!


----------

